# help dash lights not working



## jkupper (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi so I have a 1995 200sx and all of a sudden the dash lights for the speedometer and other meters have gone out, turn signals and all other warning lights still function. I have checked all the fuses and they all are working I was wondering if anyone has any ideas. Or would I just need to replace the light bulb.


----------



## jkupper (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok upon using the search feature I am now fairly certain it has something to do with my newly installed deck I am going to take it apart and see if any wires are shorting


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

HOLY COW PLEASE KEEP US POSTED ON THIS DRAMA! ...and some people say that this forum is dead HA !


----------



## NiSmO_O (Feb 12, 2008)

jkupper said:


> Ok upon using the search feature I am now fairly certain it has something to do with my newly installed deck I am going to take it apart and see if any wires are shorting


Check that or your dimmer switch thingy might be dead, play with it and see if it works. I had the same problem m8 so it's a possobility. Good luck.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

i had the same problem on my sentra the dimmer was messed up got that fixed and the lights came right on


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

x3
need a new dimmer switch


----------



## jkupper (Jul 8, 2009)

hey so I double checked my cd player and everything appeared to be correct. I will check the dimmer switch now


----------



## jkupper (Jul 8, 2009)

hey it was in fact the dimmer switch, i just did the dimmer switch bypass technique and everything is working good now thanks for the help.


----------



## LostDude (Dec 6, 2008)

jkupper said:


> hey it was in fact the dimmer switch, i just did the dimmer switch bypass technique and everything is working good now thanks for the help.


Could you help a newbie out?... I think I may need to do the same thing. Just need step by step process to do this. Thanks.


----------

